
Canada creates science-minister post - denzil_correa
http://www.nature.com/news/canada-creates-science-minister-post-1.18739?WT.mc_id=TWT_NatureNews
======
r-w
Funny, this post is trending at 66K views on Feedly and yet has no comments
and just two points.

